# mini stump grinder question



## Kaptain_K (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, i searched but didn't see this addressed. For my first stump machine I could see myself putting up with a small manual grinder like the Husqvarna or Bluebird. I am concerned that I wouldn't be able to push the machine up slopes and such. At 250 lbs. or so, wouldn't these be tough to manuever around by hand? 

Kapt


----------



## woodchux (Aug 26, 2005)

Before I got my Vermeer 630 stumper we rented the Bluebird to do a couple of stumps ...NEVER AGAIN !!! Save yourself the time and trouble of these machines and do not get one. IMO. They can be hard to manuever on flat ground, once the chips start to build up. They do not have ANY power whatsoever .If you have really got your mind set on one of these, try renting one first. 
You can get a decent used midsized unit for the same price as a new blue bird, and you'll be better off.


----------



## Kaptain_K (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok thanks. I can buy a Vermeer 630 locally but I hesitate to get one that I can only maneuver around with the truck as I plan to be alone. Rayco super jr. is what would be ideal I think, but just starting out in stumping I can see benefit to the small units as well, i.e. it would easily fit in the crowded garage. 
Kapt


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 26, 2005)

small rg13 type grinders are good for tight access nothing more nothing less,i have an rg13 and a larger 352 34hp diesel machine ,i know which one i preffer using.. though both command the same hourly rate..small machines are very hard work !!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 26, 2005)

in fact the smaller machine often gets a much better hourly rate


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Google Alpine Magnum. There is nothing that comes anywhere near to this machine.


----------



## daveyclimber (Aug 26, 2005)

I am an owner of a new Huaqvarna (Bluebird) . I have found a way to make more money off of my current employer . My Boss doesnt think it is worth the hassle to purchase a grinder . So I did instead , I have had the machine for a month , did several small jobs with it and ultimatly I am impressed with its capability for the size of the machine . On larger jobs I rent a vermeer 252 for 180 a day . It is just to easy to go out and grind for an hour and make a $100 or more for the hour . Yes it is some work grinding with a handlebar machine , so is climbing trees ,so is nearly every part of our profession . I have only ground about 8 stumps with this machine , just changed the teeth and I have made $1500 for about two days work . Not bad in my opinion


----------



## Kaptain_K (Aug 30, 2005)

That Alpine Magnum looks pretty beefy, I bet it's a fun ride. Keep one in the backseat for protection against thugs too, heh. Really tho, is anybody here using one? I must admit I am intrigued. There is probably a great market for hard to get to, small stumps n such. I'd need a darn big holster to keep that in. I like it. 
-K


----------



## woodchuckles (Feb 26, 2006)

*bluebird stumpgrinder*

I don't know what all the fuss is about with maintenance and bodily abuse running a Bluebird stumpgrinder. Feels like using a lawnmower to me. So far, I rent one for $90 for 4 hours from Home Depot and it takes me that full time to get back to the job, grind the stump and cleanup, and take the thing back to the store. I charge $125 - $135 to grind the stump and make about $40. I've done about 5 stumps this way. Once I rented a big Vermeer hydraulic grinder for a really big stump and it didn't seem to go any faster than the bluebird would have, but it did go deeper. So far, it's not been worth it to grind stumps, but if I bought my own for around $1500 used, and used it all summer, I might make some actual money.


----------



## SilentElk (Feb 26, 2006)

woodchuckles said:


> .....So far, I rent one for $90 for 4 hours from Home Depot and it takes me that full time to get back to the job, grind the stump and cleanup, and take the thing back to the store. I charge $125 - $135 to grind the stump and make about $40.



Your problem is simple. You dont charge nearly enough. My worst and i mean worst case senio in 7 years fo tree work was maikng $20 an hour on one of the first sumps I ever bid. making $35-$45 then taking out you cost of gas and disposal leaves you with how much? $30 if your lucky. for 4 hours = $7.50 an hour.

These tiny grinders are useless comletely EXCEPT for when physically nothing else will fit where you need a stump ground then you rent one. If you are using even a small self propelled and it isnt cutting quicker than a manual grinder than you are either using a one with very dull teeth or the 222/252 vermeer.

EDIT: I just lookedu p Alpine magnum. That puppy would probably be a good stumper to back up a self proplled. I had always considered a setup similiar to this.


----------

